# Mails envoyés via Iphone pas dans Mail sur MBP



## privateryan (22 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Quand j'envoie un mail de mon iphone (je suis sur Gmail), ce message n'apparait pas dans les messages envoyés sur mon Mac Book Pro dans l'application Mail.

Comment puis-je faire pour les avoir sur mon MBP ? Je revient d'un déplacement d'un mois et j'ai envoyé beaucoup de mail à partir de mon iphone et j'aurai besoin de les récupérer sur mon mac.

Merci d'avance.

Ryan


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juin 2013)

une des facons simples
l'IMAP
c'est fait pour ca 
(tout est synchrone entre toutes les  machines 1,2,3 12, 58 etc  que ce soit un ordi mac pécé telefon android ou iOS ou tablettes)

et il y a des fils 100 % imap gmail pour trucs et combines


----------



## privateryan (22 Juin 2013)

je dois être nul mais comment faire alors pour récupérer les mails envoyés sur mon MBP ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juin 2013)

je viens de te le dire 
l'imap !

en imap
quand tu envoyes un message de machine 1
il est AUSSI vu comme envoyé sur le logiciel de messagerie des autres machines

de même un message recu sur machine 1 est vu sur machines 2,3 40 etc
et si lu idem etc etc

il y a 50 0000 tutos sur l'imap
aussi bien en ligne (dont l'aide gmail) que dans l'aide du mac
ou des sites d'aides et de tutoriaux


----------



## privateryan (22 Juin 2013)

oui j'ai vu pour l'imap mais sur mon MBP les comptes de messagerie sont déjà en Imap et les mails envoyés depuis l'iphone n'apparaissent pas ...


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juin 2013)

Si si 

regarde par exemple EN BAS
c'est CA la vraie section 100% imap

tu as au minimum
une zone principale  
monemailgmail
avec en sous dossiers
[Gmail] 

et en dessous tous les labels gmail

et DANS [Gmail]
tu as les labels de base gmail
-tous les messages
-brouillons
-envoyes
-spam
- suivis -starred
- poubelle

et aussi selon type de reglage d'autres labels genre
-important 
etc

-- ceci est expliqué dans divers tutos ou même des fils macg
(dont l'ancien immmmmense fil 100 % mail et imap gmail , un peu ancien mais 90% encore bon)

et on peut moduler reregler de plein de facons en agissant dans les reglages en lignes et réglages dans Mail


----------



## privateryan (23 Juin 2013)

En effet ils y sont ! Merci beaucoup.
Bonne fin de week end.

Ryan


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juin 2013)

ils y sont sans y etre 
voir l l'aide mail imap ou tutos ou es sujets sur imap dans Mail et la difference entre voir l'imap dans mail et avoir les messages en archive permanente sur le mac ( les  BAL "sur mon mac")


----------

